# Les Poochs???



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Where have all the Les Poochs Mat Zappers gone?

Can't find any company on the whole interent with any stock for weeks now and I really need one for Bailey! 

Has anyone got one for sale please?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

You are right.......out of stock everywhere ....I was going to get myself one for Christmas!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't all fight at once kiddies......

http://www.redcape.co.uk/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=Les+pooches&page=2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry when you proceed they havent got any either.... Sorry x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

doh i need one too.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like Mutneys have got them back in stock....... I don't want one so didn't proceed to checkout but looks as if you can, last time it stated out of stock .... Fingers crossed x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Redcape look like they've got some too x


----------

